# Glow table using photoluminescent powder



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

If I didn't have two left thumbs, I'd try to make natural slingshot using some of this stuff.

Looks awesome!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeskG-bFG9o#t=59

Full article here:

http://www.boredpanda.com/glowing-resin-table-mike-warren/


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

whoooooooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooooah!!!!!!!

man.... that's a LOT of glow powder and epoxy.... and that stuff ain't cheap.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That's pretty sweet...


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Someone already did make a sling that way, and I think he posted it on this forum. Search on


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

I did one with epoxy and Testors model paint for colors.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that's very nice indeed sorry about the finger prints showing up


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That's so cool thanks for showing
Cheers


----------

